# 2 lovely cats one female and one male, in need of loving home



## Tracykno (Jul 4, 2011)

Two cats brother and sister 1.5 years old in need of a loving home.
unfortunatly we are having to rehome them as we are expecting a baby and dont have room for all of us.
The are a great pair of cats , great with children and adults.

one tabby male and one black female.

Both are spayed and neutered and well litter trained!

let me know if you are interested 

Tracy


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Tracy, please rethink. Cat's don't take up much room at all.

They are great company for children ... and how do you know if they are good with children, unless of course you already have kids and this baby isn't your first? But that's besides the point.

Rehoming pets because of a new family addition rates as one of the worse excuses out there. It really is unnecessary  and that is the tame version of my thoughts.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

maybe she is worried she wont have enough time for them with a new baby on the way.If that is the case op it can be managed i have 3 children a baby on the way 4 dogs soon to be 5 cats and i manage all this on my own as my husband works away all week.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)




----------

